

Higgs Boson announcement is for evidence, _not_ a discovery - cldwalker
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/48097

======
cldwalker
One key sentence that stands out: "After the look elsewhere effect is
considered in the ATLAS result, the confidence level drops to 2.3σ, according
to Gianotti."

